# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  الأفضل للمرأة سماع الأذان ثم الصلاة بعد ذلك

## حكاية روووح

إذا أذن المؤذن بعد وقت الصلاة وأنا أصلي في نفس وقت الصلاة فهل من الأفضل أن أنتظر أم أصلي في وقت الصلاة ؟.


الحمد لله

دخول الوقت من شروط الصلاة ، ولذلك لا تصح الصلاة قبل دخول الوقت . والدليل على اشتراط دخول الوقت قول الله عز وجل : ( إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا ) النساء 103 ، والأذان إنما هو إعلام بدخول وقت الصلاة ، وإذا كان المؤذن ملتزماً بالوقت ، فينبغي أن تسمع الأذان ثم تصلي بعد ذلك ، أما إن كان المؤذن يتأخر في الأذان بعد الوقت فإنها تصلي ما دامت تأكدت أن الوقت قد دخل ، ويجوز لهن التأخير عن أول الوقت . 

موقع الاسلام سؤال وجواب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## ام عبدالله الفتح

جزاج الله خير

- - - Updated - - -

بس كيف اعرف اذا كان ياذن الوقت نفسه ولا يتاخر لان الاوقات في الصيف و الشتاء اصلا متغير

----------


## أم عذور

يزاج الله خير

مره صارت معاي عبالي مأذن

----------


## ثريا 2014

جزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## قلوب حلا

يعني اتريا الاذان بس بدون اقامة صح ؟ اول ماياذن اصلي .. انا قريت صلاة الفجر لاتجوز الا بعد الاقامة ومحتارة

----------


## إماراتية.

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم فرج كروبنا، يسر حسابنا، يمن كتابنا .. اللهم انظر إلينا بعين الرضا والرحمة فلا نشقى وأنت رجاؤنا

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير الجزاء. . :31:

----------

